# Scanner Advice Sort



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been asked by my mate Bill (aka The Git) for recommendations for a scanner that can do 35mm negatives & slides, he`s looking to spend arround Â£100.

Any suggestions?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Check out the Epson line of photo scanners. One of our pro shops here carry them search scanner at vistek.ca for cost comparison, I take it they sell it they have to work fine.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> Check out the Epson line of photo scanners. One of our pro shops here carry them search scanner at vistek.ca for cost comparison, I take it they sell it they have to work fine.


Thanks James, I`ll pass on the information :thumbsup:


----------

